# Assistance please



## KenpoTess (Aug 14, 2003)

Yesterday my computer started glitching only on MT.. I'm running a 2.4 Ghz system, with win 2000 Pro.  When first logging into MT, all's fine, then after perusing a couple of forums,  it bogs down so badly and takes forever to  scroll to the bottom of a page.  I've cleaned out Temp files, History, cookies, scanned defragged and even did a repair on my OS this morning.  It's only on this site   I can go to my Morrowind gaming forum and it's fine.. even though it's basically the same format at MT.  When checking my resources while on MT, it's at 100 % CPU usage.. and only integral to the OS operations are running in the background.. 
I am baffled as to why this should just start yesterday.. I've done virus scan, worm scan, etc. nada.. all is well in that area.. 
Any help would be most appreciated!~!

Thanks in advance

Tess


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 14, 2003)

See what Applications are running first; then you can go to Processes to see what us using your Memory.  

Reboot, as I am sure you did, after repairing the OS.  Are you running Service Pack 3 or Service Pack 4 on your Windows 2000 Pro?  If you recently went to SP-4, there may be some issues.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 14, 2003)

Since you have WIN 2000 PRO.....
You can go to your "Event Viewer" and check and see if there is anything there that may help.  There are 3 different options there; Application, Security, and System.  Sometimes they will tell you something useful usually marked with a big red X.


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Aug 14, 2003)

Which Browser and what version are you useing. If you are using IE try upgrading to the latest version, if you are not on it already, via www.Microsfot.com You should be on IE 6.0 with all the patches. You can check what version you are on by opening Explorer clicking on Help and then About Internet Exploerer. It will tell you the version and which sevrice packs you have curently. If you are using Netscape... sorry don't know much about it. You may have inadvertantly disbaled cookies or javascripting or who knows. 

Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 14, 2003)

Theres nothing 'client side' running from here unless youre in the chat room.  

Try the other huys advice, and I'll think on this in the mean time.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 14, 2003)

That sounds like Windows being ridiculous, as usual.

Go to MT, wait for the error, press ctrl+alt+del, click the 'processes' tab then click 'CPU' and see what pops to the top (using 99% CPU).

If it's iexplore.exe then I should try re-installing IE, that might fix it. Very odd that it would just be one site though...

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 14, 2003)

Not sure what it is ... I'm using IE 6.0.2800.1106  Update version SP 1..  one update I attempted failed on the Microsoft site.. go figure.. when I look at processes.. IE is taking up over 48,000 K to run.. not too good I think.. I'll keep tweaking.. thanks for the assistance 

Tess


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yesterday my computer started glitching only on MT.. I'm running a 2.4 Ghz system, with win 2000 Pro.  When first logging into MT, all's fine, then after perusing a couple of forums,  it bogs down so badly and takes forever to  scroll to the bottom of a page.  I've cleaned out Temp files, History, cookies, scanned defragged and even did a repair on my OS this morning.  It's only on this site   I can go to my Morrowind gaming forum and it's fine.. even though it's basically the same format at MT.  When checking my resources while on MT, it's at 100 % CPU usage.. and only integral to the OS operations are running in the background..
> I am baffled as to why this should just start yesterday.. I've done virus scan, worm scan, etc. nada.. all is well in that area..
> Any help would be most appreciated!~!
> ...



You Black Belt now! You fix!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

ok on fresh boot this morning.. I perused MT... it was nearly impossible to scroll down through threads.. 
took a screen shot of my resources.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

I, then wandered over to yahoo and took a screen shot.

I've done everything but kick my puter ~!!  *WG*

And Ricky... you're such a big help ~!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 15, 2003)

Click on the processes tab, and give us a screen shot of that.

Initially, I'd try the updates again, after a fresh reboot.


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Try the other huys advice, and I'll think on this in the mean time.  *



Meditate on this.....he will!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

ok here's the first shot,  had to do 2 as the window didn't fit


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

2nd shot

 running Norton AntiVirus 2003 Professional edition for antivirus


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

now here's the processes with MT open ... IE is sucking me dry~


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

It only seems to suck my resources when I'm on a big thread.. how weird is this


----------



## Kirk (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *It only seems to suck my resources when I'm on a big thread.. how weird is this *



EXTREMELY!!!!!!  But intriguing as all heck!

On the MT processes, you posted a screen cap of it scrolled down.
Can you post one of it scrolled at the top?

Sorry to ask for so much, it's just that this is a perplexing one!


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 15, 2003)

I don't know what the problem is...it works fine for me!  

Seriously though....I went to a big thread and I did the same thing, and my IE didn't even get past 00.  I have Win 2000 Pro as well with IE 6.0.2800.1106  SP1.  

That is a very strange problem.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

Here ya go Kirk,  Seig got home from work.. sorry bout the delay..



IE is back up to 45K running.. 

Jeff,  This just started for me a couple of days ago.. nothing changed ..so it's a conundrum~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

going into the Locker room.. brought IE running at 45k


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> Jeff,  This just started for me a couple of days ago.. nothing changed ..so it's a conundrum~! *



You are correct there...I was just comparing apples to apples...very strange!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2003)

Ok...
couple of thoughts here:

What type of connection do you have?
(Cable, DSL, Dialup?)

Can you install and try a different browser? I'd recomend Mozilla myself.  

There is nothing installed here that would (should) cause a problem.

My gut says its something particular with your copy of IE thats doing 'something'.

Some other points of note:
IWON is spyware.
http://www.mail-archive.com/internet-l@freelists.org/msg00105.html

Spyware is notorious for making systems slugish.  I only had time to do a little reading, but if its sending a lot of information, that would bog things down.

I'd recomend a full virus scan with the latest dats for your software, followed by a full backup, and then a dep spyware scan and removal. (Note: while I haven't had any problems myself, recently I've heard of 2 systems hosed when they tried to remove spyware because of how deep that crap had gotten in the system)

If you are not already, make certain you have a good firewall software running. I recomend Zone Alarm as it catched both incoming and outgoing stuff.  (Thats how I found out ElfBowling was spyware.)


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 15, 2003)

Tess, 

This is a definitely a problem with your particular PC and not MT itself as no-one else is having a problem, so that's established. On a big thread there are a lot of tables to parse and mess around with, so it should take up more resources, but certainly not 100%!

Don't worrk about the RAM usage (~45Mb) so much, it's the processor usage that's worrying. As Kaith suggested, try it with another browser (www.opera.com).

I can only suggest again that you re-install IE from scratch and hope the problem goes away...

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/critical/ie6sp1/default.asp

If all else fails then re-installing Windows is almost guaranteed to kill the problem, but that's a bit drastic.

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

I am downloading a diff browser now .. keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm using Mozilla now.. seems to be fine.. woohooo~!!!    Thanks Bob~!!

Thanks all for your help 

Tess who's a happy camper now


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Aug 15, 2003)

Just a FYI... if you hold your ALT key down when you are doing screen prints it will only print the active window instead of all the open windows. It will automatically blow up that window to maximum screen size and make things easier to read. It looks like you were doing this in the beginning with your first few screen shotshots or maybe you just had those screens maximized but then you stopped. I just thought I would share that with you for next time. It will make things a little easier to read. It sounds like you got a solution that works.

Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo2dabone _
> *Just a FYI... if you hold your ALT key down when you are doing screen prints it will only print the active window instead of all the open windows.
> 
> Salute,
> Mike Miller UKF *



Thanks Mike,  yeah I  got frustrated with IE acting up.. and didn't bother with the screenshot  issue ..  seems to be all in order now .. 

Tess


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Aug 15, 2003)

If you want to get rid of spyware this is free and one of the best aplications I have found. It was editors choice for PC Magazine. Boy that makes me sound like a geek don't it. The best thing is that it is free. Here is the link... Just choose one of the downloads in the middle portion of the page tword the bottom. It works well and is user friendly. 


http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?lang=en&page=download

You would be surprised at how much spyware is on your PC and the effects it can have on it as well.

Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo2dabone _
> *
> 
> http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?lang=en&page=download
> ...



Giving it a try  Thanks Mike


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 15, 2003)

For spy- and adware, I use a combo of Lavasoft's Ad-Aware and Spybot Search & Destroy.  Both are free downloads.

Cthulhu


----------



## Seig (Aug 28, 2003)

I used LavaSoft, it closed the ports on my PC that allowed me to use my network.  I had to gety a Winsock repair utility to get back online.


----------

